# Why the hate for ladies' bikes?



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

I'm sick of threads and comments where people say "it's just a ladies' bike, it's not worth anything" or "part out that completely original ladies' bike, those parts can go to a boy's bike."  What does everyone have against the ladies' bikes?  Some of the coolest Prewar bikes in existence are ladies' bikes:  Elgin Skylark, Ladies' Huffman Big Tank, Ladies' Mercury Pacemaker, Ladies' Shelby Airflo, prewar ladies Columbias, and countless others.  The ladies' bikes for me just seem to have much nicer lines and look so much cooler than the boy's counterparts.  My bike collection consists mostly of ladies' bikes, mainly because I can find them more easily and they're cheaper since nobody wants them.

Is it just that this hobby is full of misogynistic a-holes who feel it would be a threat to their masculinity to be seen in possession of or, god forbid, riding a ladies' bike?  If you dislike ladies' bikes, I'd love to know the reasoning behind it.


----------



## JChapoton (May 16, 2013)

no not at all. Ladies bikes are commonplace as ladies never went to war and their bikes weren't scrapped for the war machine like the men's bikes. exception to the rule is pre-1933 ladies bikes that can fetch just as much as their male counterparts for the simple reason of more men's bikes being produced before 1933.


----------



## Rustafari (May 16, 2013)

I have to admit, I mostly like the boys bikes.  But I do have a '41 The World lady's bike (basically a Schwinn Hollywood).  It is a sweet bike and is one of the nicest riding bikes I have.  I got it for my wife and she loves it but I ride it all the time too.  One thing about the girls bikes is that they are usually in a little better shape.  I guess girls are not quite as hard on them as boys are.   And no, I would never part it out.  It is way too cool!


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

There's plenty of ladies bikes in plenty of guys collections for many of the same reasons they are in your collection. If the point of this thread is, why are so many of these ladies bikes being destroyed to serve as parts donors for mens bikes? I agree, it's a shame.


----------



## charnleybob (May 16, 2013)

I only have one girl's bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 16, 2013)

1. Waterland rides a girl's bike!
2. Boys rode their bikes.
3. Boys destroyed their bikes.
4. Girls barely rode their bikes.
5. Girls never destroyed their bikes.
6. There are not that many girls that collect bikes.

As a result there are a lot more good condition girls bikes left and the demand for girls bikes is smaller than the supply.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 16, 2013)

*No Hating Ladies Bikes Here!!!*

There's No Hating Ladies Bikes in THIS House!!!

Between my Mrs's and 2 Daughters...
I spend more time looking for Ladies bikes and parts for them
then I do mens bikes or parts!!!

I have also found though that it's easier to find Ladies bikes
in nicer shape for lower price tags than Mens versions of the
same bikes!!!
(... and my wallet appreciates that!!!)

Also - Before you ask...
... I have No Shame at all trying out one of the Ladies bikes - 
- Especially after I've been working on or restored one!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> I only have one girl's bike.




Wow!  That's a great looking ladies' bike!  1937 Roadmaster?  




			
				fat tire trader said:
			
		

> 1. Waterland rides a girl's bike!
> 2. Boys rode their bikes.
> 3. Boys destroyed their bikes.
> 4. Girls barely rode their bikes.
> ...




Who says that girls hardly ever rode their bikes?  If girls never rode bikes, there wouldn't have been a market for girl's bikes to begin with.  Also, I disagree with the statement that girl's bikes are generally in better condition than boy's bikes.  Every ladies' bike I've picked up has damaged fenders, or bent fork, has been spray painted over, has wrong or missing parts or any combination of that.
Also, what does the fact that there are more male collectors than female collectors have to do with anything?  The statement that not many girls collect bikes seems to imply that girls only collect girl's bikes and that if more girls were collecting, there would be more demand for girl's bikes.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 16, 2013)

The prize of my collection is a girls bike! My grandmothers 1940 Hawthorne. I don't really think there is a hate for them so much as the supply far outstrips the demand. I don't like seeing nice ones parted but it happens life goes on. Boys liked to mess with bikes swapping parts and whatnot and I have to say we were way harder on our bikes also. So naturally the girls bike donates the parts to a boys bike. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Buster1 (May 16, 2013)

I love ladies bikes!!


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

Nice CWC Hawthorne!  I just picked this one up, a '41 Hawthorne that I thought was CWC but have since learned is HP Snyder.  I'm currently in the process of cleaning and polishing everything up and the beautiful blue-green color is really coming out.






I understand that there may be more girl's bikes in existence than boy's bikes, but everytime I see a post about a girl's bike, it's either something like "I'm parting this out" or "I just bought this for my wife/girlfriend/daughter."  Why can't your wife or girlfriend or daughter ride a boy's bike?  Just once I'd like to see a thread that says "I bought this girl's bike for my husband/boyfriend/son."  Girl's bike are not only for girls.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2013)

*I like the ladies*

I have abot 45 bikes total, and probably about half are ladies bikes. Some of the ladies bikes have nicer lines than the mens do.
 Here are some pictures of several of my ladies. The 1941 Rollfast Super Deluxe is a beautiful unrestored original with only
156 miles on it. The '58 Corvette is also unrestored and excellent. I restored the '51 J.C.Higgins Color Flow, The '64 Sears Spaceliner, and the 20" Huffy to show condition.
The other bikes pictured are a 1947 Colson Scout, a '55 Columbia Five Star, and a '54 Panther
 Anyway, that's my two cents...........Wayne


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

I love the girl's bikes. All the bikes are typically the same except the tank location and girls bikes might have skirt guards.

I am in search of a 24" girls bike that would meet my wife's standard for the "cute" factor. She's short so 26" bikes are hard for her to ride. I love skirt guards but I don't think 24" bikes had skirt guards. In the mean time, I think I've come up with a custom seat post that will lower the seat on my 26" Higgins enough for her to ride it.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2013)

"Is it just that this hobby is full of misogynistic a-holes who feel it would be a threat to their masculinity to be seen in possession of or, god forbid, riding a ladies' bike?"

That is a pretty stupid  comment.Nobody "hates" ladies bikes but as in every hobby there are items that are more desirable and the majority of times they are men's bikes. I have ladies bikes but I know generally men's bikes are more desirable.I think once you learn more about collecting bikes you will understand that concept.


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

Nice bikes Wayne!  The Rollfast is gorgeous!  The Colson is pretty cool too.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 16, 2013)

Hey waterland love the 41 but do me one favor...Please pull of the 67 Schwinn Accessory baby seat ? Would clean up that bike a lot. I've come to love the snyder and CWC built bikes. yours happens to be a really nice example. I've got a 37 Westfield Rambler with aluminum fenders that I keep around also. That one is my girlfriends bike. She laid claim to it when she saw it.


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

vincev said:


> I have ladies bikes but I know generally men's bikes are more desirable.I think once you learn more about collecting bikes you will understand that concept.




I do understand that men's bikes are more desirable, but my question is why are men's more desirable?  Men's and women's bikes should be equally desirable.  There are some pretty undesirable men's bikes out there as well.

It just seems to me that girl's bike get unfair treatment and they are too easily dismissed because they aren't men's bikes.


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Hey waterland love the 41 but do me one favor...Please pull of the 67 Schwinn Accessory baby seat ? Would clean up that bike a lot.




Yeah, the weird rack/baby seat combo was the first thing to go, it's pretty ugly.  I'd like to find the correct rack for it eventually, but I'm not sure what a correct rack would look like.  I'd also like to possibly ad a tank, but it doesn't look like this one originally came with a tank.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 16, 2013)

I've seen some guys on Cyclone Coasters' rides riding women's bikes. Something about it

doesn't look right to me. It's like they lost a bet or something. I wouldn't be caught dead 

riding one except to test ride Trudy's bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2013)

vincev;235312
That is a pretty stupid  comment.Nobody "hates" ladies bikes.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not true, I HATE ladies bikes, I was just upstairs jabbing one with a flat head screw driver simply because I hate ladies bikes so much.  What can I say, I'm just an ugly hearted hate filled kind of guy.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

And I just finished polishing off (destroying) a couple of mine. Worked up a pretty good sweat too. It's Miller Time.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2013)

*Here's a good use for a ladies bike*

Mad crazy profit! Notice how this whole bike could have been had for $125, but there were no takers. It is a shame but this is the reality of the hobby.   

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...ksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=elgin&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Waterland (May 16, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I've seen some guys on Cyclone Coasters' rides riding women's bikes. Something about it
> 
> doesn't look right to me. It's like they lost a bet or something. I wouldn't be caught dead
> 
> riding one except to test ride Trudy's bikes.




So when you see a man using something that was designed with women in mind that means there's something wrong with that man?  Does a woman riding a men's bike "not look right?"  Why exactly wouldn't you ride a girl's bike?  It's still a bike, it functions exactly the same as any other bike, the only difference is that it's shaped differently, much like many men's bikes are shaped differently.  Are there men's bike that you "wouldn't be caught dead" riding because they don't look right?


----------



## newgirl (May 16, 2013)

bikewhorder said:
			
		

> Mad crazy profit! Notice how this whole bike could have been had for $125, but there were no takers. It is a shame but this is the reality of the hobby.



That's a really cool bike. I'm surprised nobody bought it just to stab it or burn it or whatever. 

My daughter and I are the bike riders, the guys ride occasionally but not like us. I prefer men's bikes because generally the design appeals to me more. My daughter rides a girl's bike because she's 7 and she wouldn't be caught dead riding a boy's bike.  However the girls' bikes in this thread are beautiful so I guess I just haven't seen the right girl's bikes. 

I can't say if it's misogynistic or not - I do feel like it's probably more socially acceptable for women to ride men's bikes than vice versa. But if  a guy was rocking a ladies' bike then I'd think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 16, 2013)

You asked, and that's my answer. 

I could have lied.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2013)

*some examples of what dudes look like on girls bikes*










which is to say... pretty hot!


----------



## babyjesus (May 17, 2013)

*LB*

Ladies bikes are sometimes way cooler than the mens bikes.

Here's a perfect example:


----------



## neighbor (May 17, 2013)

1946 Raleigh Dawn Tourist, great ladies bike i gave to my honey.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 17, 2013)

Waterland said:


> I do understand that men's bikes are more desirable, but my question is why are men's more desirable?  Men's and women's bikes should be equally desirable.  There are some pretty undesirable men's bikes out there as well.
> 
> It just seems to me that girl's bike get unfair treatment and they are too easily dismissed because they aren't men's bikes.





You ask the question "why are men's bikes more desirable?".  The answer is Men's bikes were designed for men, not just in styling but to be *ergonomically correct *for a typical mans larger body. Pre-war Women's bikes have a whole different geometry for a smaller framed person. 

Since most, not all, vintage and antique bicycle collectors seem to be men it is natural that men's bikes will be more popular. It is not hate at all. It's just fact. There are plenty of taller women who prefer riding "men's" bike these days. 

I think most here have plenty of girls/ladies bikes in their collection. Almost half of my collection is ladies bikes. It's just that the "plain Jain" ones don't make good riders for most guys so they get parted out.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 17, 2013)

I don't think people "hate" ladies' bikes. It's a matter of supply and demand. You have generally (a) more nice ladies bikes around because they tended to take better care of theirs and (b) most bike collectors today are men and they want men's bikes. The men's models having a lower supply but greater demand, get a higher price. It's also true that, all else equal, the male collectors today still want to ride men's bikes. I think some of the gender separation still exists with choice of bikes, again all else being equal between two bikes.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2013)

If it wasn't for the ladies bike, my wife probably wouldn't go on a bike ride with me....just saying. So I have a few.

I however don't ever ride the girls bikes. I have too many boys models to ride. 

Most of my incomplete project bikes are boys bikes. When dealing with tanklight 60s bikes, a lot of the needed parts to finish my boys models are not interchangeable with the girls models, except for the tire / rims, fenders and electronics.

But the advantage for the girls bike collector is, that those gender bikes are in much better shape / more complete and more prevalent than their counterpart.
We boys did anything and everything to our rides, unlike the girls that stored their's on the porch and out of the elements. That way they couldn't or would get their petticoats dirty.


----------



## wspeid (May 17, 2013)

Bike horder,

Ugh, if I had seen that Elgin I would have been all over it!  Darn.


----------



## Rustafari (May 17, 2013)

Waterland said:


> I do understand that men's bikes are more desirable, but my question is why are men's more desirable?  Men's and women's bikes should be equally desirable.  There are some pretty undesirable men's bikes out there as well.
> 
> It just seems to me that girl's bike get unfair treatment and they are too easily dismissed because they aren't men's bikes.




This sounds like a campaign for the NWBSA (National Women's Bike Suffrage Association).  

Sorry, man.  Just having a little fun.  Like I said, I love this bike.  First pic is what it looked like when I got it and the second is after I cleaned it up. I still have the original locking fork but it rides much nicer with the springer.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2013)

Since girl's bikes don't have top tubes, the frames are weaker. The seat tube often gets bent back where the girl's top tube connects to it. Another problem with girl's bikes is (except for really special ones) lower. As a result the chance of someone restoring one and getting his or her money out of it is very difficult if not impossible. I just bought a girl's bike last week.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 17, 2013)

wspeid said:


> Bike horder,
> 
> Ugh, if I had seen that Elgin I would have been all over it!  Darn.




It wasn't mine you know.  I did see it before it was parted, I wanted it but I couldn't justify going to great lengths to get it shipped.  I was pretty shocked at what some of those parts brought.  All I can say is " Well played sir!"


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> I only have one girl's bike.




Wow she naaaaaace!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2013)

For me, it's kinda a mentality thing... Like *REAL STEEL* vs those cruddy fiberglass hot rods....


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2013)

*no hate here either!!*

i have a few schwinn middleweights in my collection,including this beautiful 1968 STARLET III.this is a one owner bike that i drove 3 hours to get. its the cleanest bike i have.


----------



## HARPO (May 17, 2013)

My all original girl's Schwinn Corvette....purchased from the original owner. She got it for Christmas when she was 10 years old in 1957. The streamers were on the bike also when she got it.


----------



## Waterland (May 17, 2013)

For me, girl's bikes are more comfortable to ride; it's easier to mount a step through frame because I don't have to swing my leg over the top tube, and that can be difficult for me due to back problems.  Also I prefer to ride girl's bikes because I don't believe in rigidly defined gender roles e.g. girl's bikes are only for girls.  A man can ride a girl's bike if he chooses, just like a little boy can play with Barbie dolls if he chooses, or a little girl can play with G.I. Joes if she chooses.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2013)

"but my question is why are men's more desirable?  Men's and women's bikes should be equally desirable.  There are some pretty undesirable men's bikes out there as well.

It just seems to me that girl's bike get unfair treatment and they are too easily dismissed because they aren't men's bikes."

Before you go off on me as a girls bike hater (GBH) for the record I own a '39 and '41 Miss America, '39 Shelby Speedline and a Hiawatha Arrow, '55 Phantom, '40 Monark Four Bar x 2, and '48 and '51 Five Star Superbs.

Next, life ain't fair. If someone told you that they need to be slapped! I say to each his own--a man can also turn themselves into a girl--I prefer to remain a man though.

The bottom line is if you want to ride a girls bike that's your business but they will never be as popular or as valuable, everything being equal, as a mans bike and that's just how it is. Now can we just ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2013)

*Women collect shoes - purses - clothing & jewelry -- Men collect cars & bikes*

*..... just sayin' ... there is always an exception to the rule .. but bicycles aren't MOST women's thing ... just as shoes - clothing & jewelry isn't really a mans thing ... I have a few ladies bicycles that are great bicycles that I keep around for the occasional lady in my life .. I have also purchased a great ladies bicycle for a girlfriend here & there - just to find that they weren't into bicycles at all & rode them once which leads me to believe that's why the ladies bicycles are usually in better original condition then a comparable men's bicycle .. I for one ride my bikes & have been known to beat one up here & there growing up  .... ride vintage -- Frank *


----------



## ridingtoy (May 17, 2013)

Buster1 said:


> I love ladies bikes!!




Ditto to that sentiment.

Dave


----------



## dougfisk (May 17, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Since girl's bikes don't have top tubes, the frames are weaker. The seat tube often gets bent back where the girl's top tube connects to it...




Yes this is true.  If you are a stickler for detail and optimal function, this is the disqualifier.  

The design is altogther structurally inferior and inherently weaker.  Girls frames are much more likely to be "wispy", meaning flex excessively between the seatpost and the headtube.  And whether it be from bending or a more difficult manufacturing challenge; they far more often have the headtube out of alignment.  The end result being they are less likely to ride optimally.


----------



## Waterland (May 17, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *..... just sayin' ... there is always an exception to the rule .. but bicycles aren't MOST women's thing ... just as shoes - clothing & jewelry isn't really a mans thing ...*




I'm a man and I love shoes, clothing, and jewelry; that's an incredibly sexist statement to say that men can't be interested in something that isn't perceived as being masculine.  That's like saying that rap music isn't really a white person's thing because it's perceived as a black person's type of music.  That's my point about ladies bikes, I believe that there are men in this hobby who collect mainly men's bikes because they don't want to be perceived as "feminine" by riding a girl's bike, but it's ok for them to collect girl's bikes if they live with a girl who likes to ride bikes.  If girl's bikes are inferior machines structurally and mechanically, why wouldn't you give your wife or girlfriend a structurally and mechanically superior  men's bike to ride?  How is the ladies' bike not good enough for you but it's good enough for her?  It seems to me that if you prefer men's bikes because they offer a better ride, you would offer the same consideration to your partner as well.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2013)

Waterland said:


> I'm a man and I love shoes, clothing, and jewelry; that's an incredibly sexist statement to say that men can't be interested in something that isn't perceived as being masculine.  That's like saying that rap music isn't really a white person's thing because it's perceived as a black person's type of music.  That's my point about ladies bikes, I believe that there are men in this hobby who collect mainly men's bikes because they don't want to be perceived as "feminine" by riding a girl's bike, but it's ok for them to collect girl's bikes if they live with a girl who likes to ride bikes.  If girl's bikes are inferior machines structurally and mechanically, why wouldn't you give your wife or girlfriend a structurally and mechanically superior  men's bike to ride?  How is the ladies' bike not good enough for you but it's good enough for her?  It seems to me that if you prefer men's bikes because they offer a better ride, you would offer the same consideration to your partner as well.



One of the best things about girls bikes is the rider can wear a dress.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 17, 2013)

Waterland, why are you so desperate to prove everyone here is a "misogynistic a-hole" (your words) because girls bikes are worth less monetarily than the comparable boy's bike? A dozen people here have given you the answer you asked for as to "why" they are and yet you don't seem to want to accept those answers.

The fact is girls bikes are not, and probably never will be worth as much as comparable men's bikes. Many have expressed the healthier attitude about it and use this fact as opportunity to add more bikes to their collection at bargain prices.

Accept it as a good thing and be happy.


----------



## dougfisk (May 17, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> One of the best things about girls bikes is the rider can wear a dress.




Yes, LOL.     ...do you think maybe this was why the "alternative" frame type was invented?


----------



## dougfisk (May 17, 2013)

Waterland said:


> ...If girl's bikes are inferior machines structurally and mechanically, why wouldn't you give your wife or girlfriend a structurally and mechanically superior  men's bike to ride?  How is the ladies' bike not good enough for you but it's good enough for her?  It seems to me that if you prefer men's bikes because they offer a better ride, you would offer the same consideration to your partner as well.




We have both.  My wife chooses to ride a boys frame type.  She is free to choose...  So are you...  And so is everyone else.  ..._"Is this a great country or what?"_


----------



## chitown (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Naf5uJYGoiU]http://youtu.be/Naf5uJYGoiU[/video]


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> One of the best things about girls bikes is the rider can wear a dress.





Plus, a short guy can ride a taller bike without busting his nads when he stops and dismounts.


----------



## Terry66 (May 17, 2013)

Why are Bluebirds worth more than a Typhoon? Both are boy's bikes. It isn't fair. I want my Typhoon to be worth as much as someone else's Bluebird. 

It really isn't that hard. Most collectors are men. Men want boy's bikes because thats what they grew up riding. Nice boy's bikes are harder to find...It is all supply and demand. Less quality boys bikes available and more demand mean higher prices.

I have one girl's bike. A mint '40 Huffman tanker. Truth be known, I got a killer deal on it and bought it to use for parts for a boy's '41 Huffman tanker that I am restoring. When I got it, it was so nice, I decided to keep it. It's been sitting in the basement since I got it. 

Why don't I ride it? Because I don't want to. I have several boy's bikes that I do want to ride. Growing up, I didn't play with Barbies and I didn't ride bikes that were designed for a girl. You'd have to ask my parents why they bought me boy's bikes. I guess they were dead set on raising a misogynistic a-hole like all the other parents in the neighborhood.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

Like, we don't have a place for a Kotex Maxi-Pad either.....



Waterland said:


> So when you see a man using something that was designed with women in mind that means there's something wrong with that man?  Does a woman riding a men's bike "not look right?"  Why exactly wouldn't you ride a girl's bike?  It's still a bike, it functions exactly the same as any other bike, the only difference is that it's shaped differently, much like many men's bikes are shaped differently.  Are there men's bike that you "wouldn't be caught dead" riding because they don't look right?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

The Kotex reply works especially well here too.....




Waterland said:


> For me, girl's bikes are more comfortable to ride; it's easier to mount a step through frame because I don't have to swing my leg over the top tube, and that can be difficult for me due to back problems.  Also I prefer to ride girl's bikes because I don't believe in rigidly defined gender roles e.g. girl's bikes are only for girls.  A man can ride a girl's bike if he chooses, just like a little boy can play with Barbie dolls if he chooses, or a little girl can play with G.I. Joes if she chooses.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2013)

And, go commando.........................................!





fat tire trader said:


> One of the best things about girls bikes is the rider can wear a dress.


----------



## Waterland (May 17, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Waterland, why are you so desperate to prove everyone here is a "misogynistic a-hole" (your words) because girls bikes are worth less monetarily than the comparable boy's bike? A dozen people here have given you the answer you asked for as to "why" they are and yet you don't seem to want to accept those answers.
> 
> The fact is girls bikes are not, and probably never will be worth as much as comparable men's bikes. Many have expressed the healthier attitude about it and use this fact as opportunity to add more bikes to their collection at bargain prices.
> 
> Accept it as a good thing and be happy.




I'm not trying to prove anything to anyone.  This is a discussion forum, and I'm initiating a discussion.  I got the answer to my question in several posts, and many people have made valid points, I accept the answers given.  It wasn't my intent to make anyone angry or invalidate anyone's opinion, so I'm sorry if my responses were perceived that way.  What makes me angry are the truly sexist comments about maxi pads and dress wearing, that kind of stuff is unacceptable to me, and I feel the need to stand up for the values and principles I believe in.

I'm not trying to start a fight, I'm just stating things from my perspective.  Maybe my choice of words was a poor one, but it got my point across and started a discussion, which was my intent.  I appreciate everyone's input, even though I don't agree with some comments.  I enjoy this hobby very much and I will continue to enjoy in the way I choose to do so, as should everyone.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2013)

'Maybe my choice of words was a poor one, but it got my point across and started a discussion, which was my intent. '



I think the part where you asked if members were A Holes is what ticked off some members. The facts are what they are and that doesnt make anyone a A Hole.


----------



## OldRider (May 17, 2013)

I have no problem at all riding my Canadian ladies bikes, they are workhorse plain Jane bikes just like their male counterparts. Where I do have a problem is the Monark I bought for my daughter..... a little too blingy for me.


----------



## Waterland (May 17, 2013)

vincev said:
			
		

> I think the part where you asked if members were A Holes is what ticked off some members. The facts are what they are and that doesnt make anyone a A Hole.




Again, not my intent.  The trouble with the internet is that words on a screen aren't conveyed the same way they would be if said aloud.  I tend to speak what's on my mind, so I'm sorry if anyone here was offended by my comments, I wasn't calling everyone here an A-hole, my comment was meant to convey the feeling that I have that some bike collectors dismiss girl's bikes because they are too manly to own something designed for a girl.  Again, not directed at anyone in particular and not meant to encompass the forum as a whole, but just my perception, and I am entitled to my own perception as is everyone else.

Meanwhile, let's continue to enjoy our bicycles, whatever type of bike you wish to enjoy and how you wish to enjoy it.  I love my girl's bikes, you can love your boy's bikes, and others can love both types of bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2013)

I don't hate ladies bikes. 
 In fact I love ladies bikes.
 I love to buy ladies bikes for cheap, strip the parts I need and then throw the carcass in the dumpster.

 I haven't actually done that, but I just thought it sounded so Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## tailhole (May 17, 2013)

I think waterland needs to take a nice long bubble bath with his jewelry & cool off. Girls bikes are cool, boys bikes are too. Maybe someday girls bikes will make a collectible come back. 
Plus, don't go picking fights with strangers then get pissy when they start slugging back.


----------



## babyjesus (May 17, 2013)

*Bikes*

I have always ridden ladies bikes and often found them to be a better ride. Infact if you have to go up a hill on a mens bike it sucks - they are so horrible to ride - you are standing on the pedals the whole damn time. I use them on flat. Ladies bikes are much better geared - you can remain seated.  I never even thought twice if it was a mens or ladies bike I was riding. My first 2 cool bikes were ladies bikes and I never even for one second thought I'd look silly on them or something. That is reserved for guys who are still stuck in the whole construct of what it is to be male - a purely cultural contruct that hearkens back to the days of the macho guy and the little giggling girlies. Those times are passed and if you don't feel right riding a ladies bike for purely gender reasons then you are a dinosaur by today's standard and you probably lived in the countryside all your life where things are often behind the times.

Mens bikes are worth more because dinosaurs still exist but also and probably more so because they are harder to get since there are less of them.

I grew up in London and used a bike my whole life to get around and nobody ever thought twice if they were riding a mens or ladies bike. In general people prefer ladies bikes if they are old because in Europe the ladies bikes are so much cooler than the typical diamond frame mens bikes. In the US the bikes are just cooler full stop. Including the mens bikes. But in the end I'd say they are about equal. My most recent pair of bikes - I like pairs - not singles - shows exactly that the ladies is totally as cool as the mens, but they are both cool bikes. 

The fact the girls bikes are cheaper and in better shape and easier to find is a total plus for me because I like them just as much as all of them.

Everywhere else in the world they are worth the same. It's just the US and not even Canada where it's like this. There are way more enthusiasts than collectors anyway - surely enthusiasts drive the prices.  It's only seasoned collectors who have this view on things, including myself, but if it wasn't for us who know exactly why boys bikes in the US are worth more, then it would simply be a matter of taste and I would guest that the simple enthusiasts don't have the same prejudices unless of course they are dinosaurs.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2013)

tailhole said:


> I think waterland needs to take a nice long bubble bath with his jewelry & cool off. Girls bikes are cool, boys bikes are too. Maybe someday girls bikes will make a collectible come back.
> *Plus, don't go picking fights with strangers then get pissy when they start slugging back.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You lost me on that one. Maybe I should go back and read between the lines?


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2013)

This whole thread reminds me of a scene from the film, It's a Mad Mad Mad World. Where Johnatan Winters looks at the bicycle he's left with. and says,
 "I can't ride that! It's a girls bike."


----------



## Waterland (May 18, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I have always ridden ladies bikes and often found them to be a better ride. Infact if you have to go up a hill on a mens bike it sucks - they are so horrible to ride - you are standing on the pedals the whole damn time. I use them on flat. Ladies bikes are much better geared - you can remain seated.  I never even thought twice if it was a mens or ladies bike I was riding. My first 2 cool bikes were ladies bikes and I never even for one second thought I'd look silly on them or something. That is reserved for guys who are still stuck in the whole construct of what it is to be male - a purely cultural contruct that hearkens back to the days of the macho guy and the little giggling girlies. Those times are passed and if you don't feel right riding a ladies bike for purely gender reasons then you are a dinosaur by today's standard and you probably lived in the countryside all your life where things are often behind the times.
> 
> Mens bikes are worth more because dinosaurs still exist but also and probably more so because they are harder to get since there are less of them.
> 
> ...




Thank you for that babyjesus!  The points you made about gender constructs are exactly the points I was trying to make, so thank you for reinforcing that.  Some of the comments I've read in this thread truly disgust me and it saddens me to think that we still live in a society where people think it is acceptable to make those kind of comments.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

Im perfectly ok riding my Barbie power wheel....but honestly, I think if you start a thread like this you knew the can of worms being opened up. Dont get all liberal when people don't think along the same lines as you... oh by the by... Just got an awesome 41 girls that blew my mind ... No bolts touched since leaving the factory..


----------



## MR D (May 18, 2013)

Buster1 said:


> I love ladies bikes!!




And...I love ladies & girls. To surprise them with a nearly complete restored older style bike has won me a few favors in my past!

I agree that it's a shame that many guys will not see the real value in ownership of these nicer ladies bikes, and keep their parts where they were intended. I am right now working on restoring a girls May 1951 20" Schwinn Hornet that I picked up at Ann Arbor bike swap. When I was was tearing it down to start the process I saw how great shape the horn inside the tank was. I thought about this for a while, but I ended up doing the right thing in this case...I sold the nearly perfect 2 "D" cell horn for half of what I paid for the complete bike. I know I can replace that horn later on. It was an unintended investment...so to speak.

If you find a good example of a girls bike from any era, get to work and fix em up. They Do have some value, even if it's simple ownership.

Mr. D


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 18, 2013)

This is a good thread guys, keep it up.
I'm not done with my popcorn yet.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 18, 2013)

"Gender constructs?"......So Waterland, if we are thinking along those lines, why is it that you don't

wear a dress to the office? You asked a question, had it answered, called names, then come back 

with some lib nonsense trying to change minds. Like I said before, I prefer to ride a gender specific

bicycle in a free country where I can think and act freely. I'm a man, so I ride a man's bike. If you

want to ride a woman's bike, go ahead, I couldn't give a rip. I still think it doesn't look right and I will

think that until the day I die. I guess you're just more enlightened than us Neanderthals.


----------



## spoker (May 18, 2013)

*420*

The word hate and bicycles dont work for me


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> This whole thread reminds me of a scene from the film, It's a Mad Mad Mad World. Where Johnatan Winters looks at the bicycle he's left with. and says,
> "I can't ride that! It's a girls bike."




lol........................!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 18, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I love to buy ladies bikes for cheap, strip the parts I need and then throw the carcass in the dumpster.




{hears lady bikes screaming in agony from cyclingday's hidden torture shop as he methodically dismembers them}  jk

After reading all the posts, I'll have to make sure my ladies bikes all know they're loved and appreciated by taking them out for a spin.  At nearly 63, I can also appreciate the comment about getting a leg over the top bar of a men's model. It's been ages since I tried mounting my 1974 mens 27" Schwinn Suburban. Hope my leg/hip joint can still stretch that far.

Dave


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2013)

My problem with your whole approach to this Waterland is that your trying to force your opinion on us to appreciate ladies bikes and then you get up on this moral high horse when people declare that they don't like ladies bikes. My politics are pretty far to the left but this is the kind of nose in the air liberal mentality that I despise and I'm convinced its why liberals are so universally unpopular in spite of their good intentions.  I've ridden ladies bikes and I think they suck to ride, they're cramped, under geared, and the handling is awful.  I don't like them and I never will, deal with it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Like, we don't have a place for a Kotex Maxi-Pad either.....




hahahahahaha....


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2013)

To further my point you ask: _Is it just that this hobby is full of misogynistic a-holes who feel it would be a threat to their masculinity to be seen in possession of or, god forbid, riding a ladies' bike?_ 

And then you have the nerve to say:

_Some of the comments I've read in this thread truly disgust me and it saddens me to think that we still live in a society where people think it is acceptable to make those kind of comments._ 

Now I may be an silly head from time to time but I think the only difference between you and me is that I can admit it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

I hope one day soon., maybe not today maybe not next year, but someday girls bikes will have the same social standing as boys bikes and get to vote and make more in the work place.. Amen


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> To further my point you ask: _Is it just that this hobby is full of misogynistic a-holes who feel it would be a threat to their masculinity to be seen in possession of or, god forbid, riding a ladies' bike?_
> 
> And then you have the nerve to say:
> 
> ...




AND ride a boys bike...two differences


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

Anybody down to play with some barbie dolls tonight?.. Cmon guys, anybody??!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Anybody down to play with some barbie dolls tonight?.. Cmon guys, anybody??!




Can't tonight, me an' the boys are going shoe shopping, been looking forward to it all week!


----------



## Terry66 (May 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> To further my point you ask: _Is it just that this hobby is full of misogynistic a-holes who feel it would be a threat to their masculinity to be seen in possession of or, god forbid, riding a ladies' bike?_
> 
> And then you have the nerve to say:
> 
> ...




I was thinking the same thing. I mean to start a post like that and then take the high and mighty stance later is truly hypocritical. 

I much prefer a dude in a dress on a girl's bike over a hypocrite. 

Someone pass the popcorn.....


----------



## slick (May 18, 2013)

I honestly love girls bikes and don't mind riding them. They are geared much better and are easy to get off of when you have had a few too many beers. No need for a nutcracker when you forget to step over the toptube. LOL! The only thing that sucks about them is that most of them have straight pullback bars?? What's up with that? Very uncomfortable to have your hands wrapped around the grips in that position. Kind of the same with the shape of a keyboard on your computer. Your fingers are are natural at angles. Not straight across.

I'm also glad they are easily affordable, havn't been raped of all the deluxe parts, unless a few dealers on here get them first, and typically have killer original paint. Karla owns a good 13 or so girls bikes now. I've honestly lost count. Hers are taking over my collection room now but it's fine with me. It's also neat to have matching pairs of boys and girls. It makes the hunt fun to find a pair with matching paint schemes as well.

Oh and I threw a few ladies bike rides in my town. You MUST ride a girls bike or wear a skirt. It made for a fun day. We hit quite a few bars on the ride. You should have seen the looks on all the guys faces walking in to the bar eager to see a table full of single girls riding the dozens of bikes out front, only to find a few dozen guys and a couple girls. HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## mruiz (May 18, 2013)

*very little intres in girls biles.*

If there is room for girls bikes welcome in. Example I have for sale a 1955 Schwinn corvette for 150. No one is interested in it, I have no room
It mite get parted, and I really don't want to do it.
I bought for the front rack, place a small basket instead. Got a black Schwinn mattress seat now, the brown seat when to a forum member.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 18, 2013)

I can play Barbies and bring my Barbie playhouse. I'm at a baby shower now playing party

games, soooo fun!!!!!!!! Manicure at 4:00, then I'll be over. Should I bring that "Sex and the 

City" DVD collection and a bottle of White Zin? Can't wait!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## MrColumbia (May 18, 2013)

Ok, I’m officially “sick” of this thread.  Girls bike…boys bikes…..who gives a sh*t!  Waterland is happy because somebody finally was sympathetic with his opinion.  Kill it and move on to something actually related to the vintage and antique bicycle hobby. I had to cut several nerve endings just to come back to the CABE this afternoon.  It took a very cheap brand of tequila.

Can anyone please ask?
 “Can someone please identify this bike…….” So we can get back to business.


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2013)

This turned out to be a good thread now that you misogynistic a-holes have arisen.lol I have to admit that many girls bikes ride like crap and are a bit  flexible in the frame.


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2013)

This thread would make a fine target for Patrick's new AR!


----------



## MrColumbia (May 18, 2013)

vincev said:


> This turned out to be a good thread now that you misogynistic a-holes have arisen.lol I have to admit that many girls bikes ride like crap and are a bit  flexible in the frame.





That is very funny. Now I don't want to kill the thread. The Tequila is kicking in now. Oh, crap the.....!#@%*** *% *(&)*(%5  6*^ *(%&^((((((6t55%%%%$#^%$. *Yeah! that's the stuff!*


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2013)

*I have a question...*

Is it possible to be a misogynist and not be an silly head? You never hear people say "that man is the sweetest most kind hearted womanizer I've ever met".  I think this is going to be my new goal, to be a sexist pig that people just universally love and adore.  I'm trying to think of a role model but I'm drawing a blank, can anyone think of any examples?


----------



## slick (May 18, 2013)

Ouch! Lots of girls bike haters. I forgot how SERIOUS bike collecting is to all the NON rider collectors out there who use them as a dust collecting device. 

I have a great idea! Instead of being all grouchy about hating on girls bikes, go out and test out the old tires and skiptooth chain on that BOYS bike and put it to use then? Wait, you might have to air them up first and take it off the display stand. Probably needs some grease inside the BB and hubs also. Those display bikes have no use for that stuff. The money you saved on grease and air can be put toward another dust collector. 

Sooner or later those dust collectors will be bought by a guy like me who will ride the thing as it was originally intended to do in the first place. The wind in your hair and compliments you get from other admirers you encounter on your journey will not only make their day but yours as well. 

My Speedline Airflow has a good 1k miles or so on it by now.


----------



## OldRider (May 18, 2013)

Hey Slick......park your Shelby and ride a REAL mans' bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2013)

I don't hate them I fear them, they're a threat to my masculinity.  I'm just one girls bike away from going to play for the other team. Oh Waterland, you got my panties all bunched up today.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Is it possible to be a misogynist and not be an silly head? You never hear people say "that man is the sweetest most kind hearted womanizer I've ever met".  I think this is going to be my new goal, to be a sexist pig that people just universally love and adore.  I'm trying to think of a role model but I'm drawing a blank, can anyone think of any examples?




Charlie sheen......


----------



## slick (May 18, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Hey Slick......park your Shelby and ride a REAL mans' bike!




I know you are not talking about a Schwinn, so, ??? A Huffy from Wally World? Wait, still not a REAL man's bike. So a ????? HAHA!!


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2013)

I swear I saw a girls bike at the end of this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph1HZ-Uq70I


----------



## Larmo63 (May 18, 2013)

The bars on that Shelby Airflow look a bit girlish......

Just Sayin.......?

: )


----------



## slick (May 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The bars on that Shelby Airflow look a bit girlish......
> 
> Just Sayin.......?
> 
> : )






Not as girlish as your knees touching your chest as you ride a schwinn. LOL! : )  Nothing looks worse then NEEDING to ride your little 5 year old sisters bike to high school. Oh wait, it was a 26" girls bike. It's just the horrible handlebar location. That's why my knees touch my chest?? LOL!!!!!! Lawrence, You are the MAN my friend!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The bars on that Shelby Airflow look a bit girlish......
> 
> Just Sayin.......?
> 
> : )



View attachment 97081
maybe?........  Tis got man horns!


----------



## Rustafari (May 18, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Anybody down to play with some barbie dolls tonight?.. Cmon guys, anybody??!






bikewhorder said:


> Can't tonight, me an' the boys are going shoe shopping, been looking forward to it all week!




Classic!


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

slick said:


> Ouch! Lots of girls bike haters. I forgot how SERIOUS bike collecting is to all the NON rider collectors out there who use them as a dust collecting device.
> 
> I have a great idea! Instead of being all grouchy about hating on girls bikes, go out and test out the old tires and skiptooth chain on that BOYS bike and put it to use then? Wait, you might have to air them up first and take it off the display stand. Probably needs some grease inside the BB and hubs also. Those display bikes have no use for that stuff. The money you saved on grease and air can be put toward another dust collector.
> 
> ...




I agree - all bikes are for riding regardless of anything


----------



## Larmo63 (May 18, 2013)

Dude, we NEED to get up there this summer and ride with you guys.... How about a whole CC battalion?  



slick said:


> Not as girlish as your knees touching your chest as you ride a schwinn. LOL! : )  Nothing looks worse then NEEDING to ride your little 5 year old sisters bike to high school. Oh wait, it was a 26" girls bike. It's just the horrible handlebar location. That's why my knees touch my chest?? LOL!!!!!! Lawrence, You are the MAN my friend!!!


----------



## slick (May 18, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Dude, we NEED to get up there this summer and ride with you guys.... How about a whole CC battalion?




July for my San Francisco ride the CC gang are coming up for the weekend as they did last year. Last year 6 of the came up. The hardcore gang. Frank, Marty, Dave, John, Abe, Melissa,... The ride is July 27th, saturday this year. A great ride around the Embarcadero in S.F.. Lots of picture ops. More of a hangout vs. mileage. Total round trip should be around 12 miles. But the scenery will be worth it. Palace of fine arts, Golde Gate bridge, Chrissy Field, Pier 39, and the Penny Arcade with all the really old arcade machines from the 30's that you can play right there on the Pier, etc... Come on up buddy. We rode last year until midnight cruising around S.F. It was a blast! Lots of people watching, great food, etc....The ride leaves at 11am and should be done by 4pm tops. After that is the after ride. All nighter. Just bring lights. Evryone here is invited to any of our rides that the Rolling Relics holds. We ride everywhere. Check us out on Facebook.


----------



## dougfisk (May 19, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Is it possible to be a misogynist and not be an silly head?




If you guys are going to keep using that word, you're going to force me to look it up.


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> If you guys are going to keep using that word, you're going to force me to look it up.




I believe it means one who hates women. I like women and girls bikes but I will only ride the first mentioned.


----------



## Dan Mahoney (May 20, 2013)

I'm mostly a lurker/reader and don't post much, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents here. Collecting bikes (Columbia middleweights) is one of my hobbies behind collecting 60s era Mercedes finback sedans and Dobro guitars (what we now have to call Resophonic guitars since Gibson started suing people over copyright infringement). Mercedes finback sedans are very hard to find in good condition while coupes, convertibles and SLs are all over the place, but the sedans do not command the prices because of the perceived rarity in the market of the other cars and the demand for them. A case where supply and demand theories fall apart. With reso guitars there is one custom guitar which sells for $10K or more because of the mystique about it while other guitars that are arguably equal sell for $3K. My point is that with girls' bikes I think it is market preference and probably supply/condition that control the price rather than some disdain for the frame style or mysogeny. Often we want the things we like to be more valuable and appreciated than they are. That's life. But it does mean you can get more of what you want for less. Particularly Columbia Middleweights. I have both frame styles and buy based on condition.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*This is the beauty of reading things & taking them the wrong way ....*



Waterland said:


> I'm a man and I love shoes, clothing, and jewelry; that's an incredibly sexist statement to say that men can't be interested in something that isn't perceived as being masculine.  That's like saying that rap music isn't really a white person's thing because it's perceived as a black person's type of music.  That's my point about ladies bikes, I believe that there are men in this hobby who collect mainly men's bikes because they don't want to be perceived as "feminine" by riding a girl's bike, but it's ok for them to collect girl's bikes if they live with a girl who likes to ride bikes.  If girl's bikes are inferior machines structurally and mechanically, why wouldn't you give your wife or girlfriend a structurally and mechanically superior  men's bike to ride?  How is the ladies' bike not good enough for you but it's good enough for her?  It seems to me that if you prefer men's bikes because they offer a better ride, you would offer the same consideration to your partner as well.




I am not sexist at all if you knew me which you don't .... I was stating a generalization & stated it as "MOST" ... which again is an observation NOT a sexist dig on anyone or anything .. I ride any bicycle I can .. my work lunch bike is the Monark Super Cruiser below .. I think people ride & collect what they want .. overall I enjoy the men's bicycles better & therefor I collect them ... no matter what I type down here .. it will be mis-read & mis- interpreted by someone who reads it like yourself who seems to take it personally for some reason .. It's a fun bicycle forum .. take it as that  .. so many a time I don't bother commenting on a lot of things on line .. you can read it how you like .. but don't judge people on how you think you read something ... just relax a little & go ride a mens or ladies bike .. ride vintage


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*Looking forward to the ride Slick ...*



slick said:


> July for my San Francisco ride the CC gang are coming up for the weekend as they did last year. Last year 6 of the came up. The hardcore gang. Frank, Marty, Dave, John, Abe, Melissa,... The ride is July 27th, saturday this year. A great ride around the Embarcadero in S.F.. Lots of picture ops. More of a hangout vs. mileage. Total round trip should be around 12 miles. But the scenery will be worth it. Palace of fine arts, Golde Gate bridge, Chrissy Field, Pier 39, and the Penny Arcade with all the really old arcade machines from the 30's that you can play right there on the Pier, etc... Come on up buddy. We rode last year until midnight cruising around S.F. It was a blast! Lots of people watching, great food, etc....The ride leaves at 11am and should be done by 4pm tops. After that is the after ride. All nighter. Just bring lights. Evryone here is invited to any of our rides that the Rolling Relics holds. We ride everywhere. Check us out on Facebook.



 A great time last year ... lets do it again ... yes I am bringing my light again .. the day flew by


----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2013)

*RE: Girls bikes*

Cool - Interesting machines rule! This includes all Bikes....Tandem's, trikes, folding, childrens ( boys and girls ), Woman's and Mens bicycles, cars, Motorcycles, planes, tools. One persons collectible is another's junk - we all want to find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow and almost all of us take advantage at the others expense. Such is life - C'est la vie . people are just being honest as to the origin of the bicycle part - and unfortunately some collectables are worth more as parts than as a whole. Shame but true. Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I love Cyclone Coaster Girls bike - NNNiiccceee!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Cool - Interesting machines rule! This includes all Bikes....Tandem's, trikes, folding, childrens ( boys and girls ), Woman's and Mens bicycles, cars, Motorcycles, planes, tools. One persons collectible is another's junk - I love Cyclone Coaster Girls bike - NNNiiccceee!




Thanks ... when I ride the Monark people always want to buy it from me too ....the best $59.- I ever spent on a bike ... it's a great bike & one of my favorites ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2013)

Holy cow.... 11 damn pages... I think im going to start collecting girls bikes. Im gonna drive the market sky high! Ill buy every girls bike on the planet! Haha my evil plans start today!!!( Insert evil laugh).. You guys had yer chance! 1974 schwinn breeze will be the rarest of them all when I get done... Like the death bike or aerocycle or a bluebird.. You will all look back an say " I remember when I could get a girls bike for nothing"!... Those dayz are over!


----------



## Flat Tire (May 20, 2013)

I dont usually buy girls bikes but sometimes you have too.....found this 41 Dayton last October, had to have it cause it matched my 41 boys....never wanted a girls bike so bad in my life!  Found the missing parts, cleaned it up and matches pretty well I think!


----------



## babyjesus (May 20, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> I dont usually buy girls bikes but sometimes you have too.....found this 41 Dayton last October, had to have it cause it matched my 41 boys....never wanted a girls bike so bad in my life!  Found the missing parts, cleaned it up and matches pretty well I think!




Holy Sh*t that's amazing!! Seriously I have never seen a perfectly matching pair down to the condition being the same and everything - wow. Damn. If ever you wanna sell those lemme no!!   Beautiful..


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 20, 2013)

A number of years ago before I officially jumped into the hobby, I was looking in thrift shops for a vintage bicycle to take with me on our week long beach vacations.
Something with style and character and a better investment than a weekly bicycle rental.
I found a mid-50's  blue/white Schwinn Flying Star with a 2-speed bendix for 30.00 that I thought was the coolest thing and perfect for what I was looking for.
I didn't even know it was a ladies bike until after I started researching, so I was not born to hate ladies bicycles, it is learned behavior from the a-hole misogynist folks here at the CABE I have to thank for this. 

Actually, I drove all the way from VA to NY just for this one (which will never be used for a robin/bb




I spend 150.00 just to have the broken tubes re-welded on this frame (this is pic as acquired from ebay) rather than chuck it after procuring the accessories:



Lastly, I removed the fender ornament from my tankless '40 boys Champion to put on this lady and bought a ladies horizontal springer and had it recovered (not pictured




So, I don't hate ladies bike, but they have to pretty special.
Otherwise the wrench it is, because I only have so much room for my collection. 
I do not purchase ladies bicycles to part out, but I will not hesitate if needing something from one and they are very difficult to resell complete. 

Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (May 20, 2013)

Don, nice pair ya got there.

Here is a killer OG girls bike that we can all agree upon, who wouldn't want to ride this patriotic girl bike?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 20, 2013)

I've robbed parts from my fair share of ladies bikes but this one irks me,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Pre-W...riginal-Paint-With-Screws-Clean-/121113275816 

It just doesn't make sense, why is there a demand for women's specific parts?  You can buy a nice complete original ladies bike any day of the week, why ruin a nice original one to make a crappy restored one?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 20, 2013)

Dang, those matching Daytons are pretty together. By the way, we have a pretty nice collection

of ladies bikes in our garage. There is a new arrival too. I love the really special women's bikes

but I wouldn't really ride them. That's just me though.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 20, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> I dont usually buy girls bikes but sometimes you have too.....found this 41 Dayton last October, had to have it cause it matched my 41 boys....never wanted a girls bike so bad in my life!  Found the missing parts, cleaned it up and matches pretty well I think!




That pair looks like they're ready to be entered in a bicycle show. I can see why you just had to have that nice ladies bike. 

Dave


----------



## Rustafari (May 20, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I spend 150.00 just to have the broken tubes re-welded on this frame (this is pic as acquired from ebay) rather than chuck it after procuring the accessories:
> View attachment 97309




That ladies wingbar is a beautiful bike but kind of scary how close together those tubes are. :eek:


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2013)

It strikes me that the men's versus women's frame division was strongest in the US and Britain. In continental europe and asia, there seems to have been a tradition of some men riding "loop frame" bicycles in the low countries. They seem to have been employed as "step over" shoppers and for older men with back or leg difficulties getting onto a diamond frame. I suppose that it's closely tied to the fact that in Belgium and the Netherlands, even elderly adults were using bicycles as basic transportation. In France and in Japan there appeared the "mixte" frame, that was sort of halfway between a men's frame and a loop frame. They were meant to be utility and shopper bikes used by both men and women. I'm not aware that "mixte" frames ever were heavily popular in the US or Britain, at least until more recent years.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 20, 2013)

Those daytons are fantastic. Consider yourself one lucky SOB! The color combo brings back memories of the blueberry candy canes at Christmas when I was a kid.


----------



## Peatbog (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow!  There are some nice women's bikes in this thread.  I don't have anything so fancy, but I do have an old Schwinn Breeze I restored for my daughter:





I have ridden this bike around myself.  I don't actually see any problem with riding "women's" bikes.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 6, 2014)

*Peatbog*

Welcome to the CABE!
 The yellow breeze looks great!..................Wayne


----------



## TammyN (Apr 6, 2014)

1959firearrow said:


> The prize of my collection is a girls bike! My grandmothers 1940 Hawthorne. I don't really think there is a hate for them so much as the supply far outstrips the demand. I don't like seeing nice ones parted but it happens life goes on. Boys liked to mess with bikes swapping parts and whatnot and I have to say we were way harder on our bikes also. So naturally the girls bike donates the parts to a boys bike. That's just the way it is.




Wow, you're really lucky to have your grandmother's bike and it's a sweet looking one too.


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2014)

Why the hate? Because their seats are small, they don't have a top tube, and they look all girly! GRRRR, Just thinkin' about 'em pisses me off!


----------



## TammyN (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Why the hate? Because their seats are small, they don't have a top tube, and they look all girly! GRRRR, Just thinkin' about 'em pisses me off!




Dave, if you have any girl's bikes that are causing you to feel angry I can give you the address to a Home for Wayward Bikes. (At least that's what my husband thinks we have here.)


----------



## OldRider (Apr 6, 2014)

Two girls in my stable, well, actually they belong to my daughter  A 1953 Tru Test badged Monark Rocket and a 1959 Eatons Glider built by Raleigh.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 6, 2014)

*"Best Lady's Classic" award at the Ann Arbor Show was suggested by Annie.*

The "Best Lady's Classic" award at the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Meet was suggested by my wife Anne over twenty years ago because women's bikes were not getting very many votes from men at the show.  Therefore the "Best Lady's Classic" award was officially started as a separate category so there would be at least one award given to a Lady's bike.  Over the years many of the awards were given to men who had restored rather than "part out" a beautiful Lady's Classic.  PK


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Why the hate? Because their seats are small, they don't have a top tube, and they look all girly! GRRRR, Just thinkin' about 'em pisses me off!




Are you tired of sniffing the seats?? Please dont start sniffing the seats of mens bikes.


----------

